# Found an alternative to Parmesan



## monkeydo

Just incase anyone else was missing their parmesan (I eat so much Italian food and it's just not the same without), I found this in my local Sainsburys - 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mimolette

It's pasteurised. It's not quite the same as parmesan but it's a pretty good substitute for the next few months.


----------



## MrsChambers

You can eat parmesan when pregnant as it is a hard cheese.

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/nutrition/foodsafety/cheeseexpert/

https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/pregnancy/health/eating/is_it_safe.asp


----------



## Sam182

Yeah parmesan is fine to eat :)


----------



## Waitin4astork

I was starting to worry then! I've avoided blue cheese, brie, goat's cheese, camembert etc all through this pregnancy but have eaten a ton of parmesan!


----------



## sweetm

I was also told that parmasean is fine to eat during pregnancy.


----------



## Kirei

Please make sure to check the label of Parmesan. Many are safe to eat however some are not pasteurised and even say on the label AVOID DURING PREGNANCY. I think one I got from Sainsbury's last year said this but I can't remember if it was their own brand or another brand.


----------



## misspink

From the babycentre link above:
All hard cheeses are generally considered safe to eat, even if they are made with unpasteurised milk. There is only a very small amount of listeria bacteria in hard cheeses so they are not considered a risk during pregnancy.
So I haven't avoided it, although I have checked the labels and not seen anything saying avoid during pregnancy


----------



## monkeydo

Thanks for the input guys. My GP said to avoid any unpasteurised products and the parmesan, grana padano and pecorino in sainsburys are definitely unpasteurised so I have chosen to avoid them, but I guess the risk is probably really minimal.


----------



## Kirei

That's probably why the parmesan in Sainsburys said avoid during pregnancy. I'm not taking the risk either.


----------



## Cherrybinky

I was just about to say why arent you eating parmesan? lol Its fine x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

the kraft easy cheese in a can that you spray on crackers, is it safe? it says pasteurized. the flavor i have is cheddar...im a little nervous now but its one of the few things i can snack on at the moment :( i hope its safe :(


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I just pooed my pants thinking we couldn't eat parmansan... OMG! Last week I have eaten parmasan on my lunch time chicken salad...

Thank god we can eat it... phew! heart attack over


----------

